# Homemade pudding~



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

OK, all-I have to admit: I'm scared to try to make homemade pudding. Some of you might call it 'custard?' Just the thought of cooking the milk, adding eggs, etc., it makes me think I'll ruin it! Help me get through this, please. The ingredient list on instant pudding is getting GROSS I have confidence in you all, thanks for any hints and ideas! Have a great day, Maggie


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Try this recipe-it doesn't use eggs and tastes great!

Vanilla Pudding

1/3 cup sugar
1 1/2 tablespoon cornstarch
1/8 teaspoon salt
2 cups milk
2 tsp vanilla
1 tablespoon butter

Combine sugar, cornstarch, and salt in a medium pan. Whisk in about 1 cup of the milk until smooth. Add remaining 1 cup of milk and stir. Cook over medium heat, gently stirring constantly until it begins to thicken. Reduce heat to low and cook/stir for 2 to 3 more minutes. Remove from heat and add butter and vanilla. Pour into serving dishes and cover with plastic wrap, laying the plastic right on the surface to avoid a "skin". Chill until cool and set-about 1 hour.

For chocolate pudding: Increase cornstarch to 1/4 cup, decrease vanilla to 1 teaspoon, and add 1/4 cup baking cocoa along with the sugar.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I just put all of my ingredients except vanilla and butter, including eggs in the blender and blend it up. I either cook it with a double boiler or in the microwave. I add the vanilla & butter after the pudding has cooked. Here are instructions on cooking pudding in the microwave. 

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1629,151164-227203,00.html


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

Easy, reliable chocolate pudding:

Combine 1/2 cup sugar, 1/3 cup cocoa powder, 2 tablespoons corn starch, and a pinch of salt in a heavy saucepan.

In a separate bowl, beat two egg YOLKS and 2 cups milk.

Slowly add egg/milk mixture to saucepan, stirring well, so that everything is smooth.

Cook pudding mixture over medium heat, stirring constantly, until mixture comes to a boil. Boil and stir for one minute.

Remove from heat and stir in 1 teaspoon vanilla.

Pour into serving cups, cover each with a square of waxed paper, pressed on to the pudding (to prevent that nasty "skin" from forming), and chill.

Makes four servings.

Best of luck!

Kathy


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I use 3 cups milk, 1/4 cp cornstarch, 3 beaten eggs, a pinch of salt, a bit of sugar and some vanilla.
Put to cups of milk and the sugar on to simmer, mix cornstarch and cold milk well and slowly add it to the hot milk, whisking constantly. Then add the eggs in slowly whisking as you go.
Whisk slowly and simmer until it starts to thicken, add vanilla and pour it out into a bowl.
Yummy!!
Different from store bought, but good for you in comparison.

I like to mix cooked rice in with banana and raisins for a yummy hot breakfast!! Or good ice cold too.

And so I went and made some and am back already.. I will let it cool and make freezer pops with it..yummm...


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

I use 6 egg yolks (as the whites cook up stringy)
3 cups of milk
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup corn starch
pinch of salt
1T. Vanilla
1/2 stick of butter

Mix all together in a pan (except butter) and stir continuously over medium heat until thickened. Remove from heat and stir in the butter.

I serve mine warm, as it never makes it to the fridge to cool. :0)


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

this is simple, never clumpy....

2.5 cups milk
1/2 cup sugar 
pinch salt
1 egg
4 Tbsp cornstarch
1 Tbsp butter
vanilla

I mix all but the butter and vanilla with a wisk, on med heat til bubbly and thicker. then add the butter and vanilla. and a spoon. mmmm, ours never makes it to cool either.


----------



## emeraldcowgirl (May 23, 2011)

I make homemade custard for my husband all the time. He's British and says you just can't get good custard over here so I make it from scratch. Trust me, once you've had hot fresh custard, you'll never go back to eating that stuff they sell in the grocery store.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Egg custard is not the same thing as pudding.

Egg Custard

2 cups whole milk
2 eggs (preferably free-range)
2 egg yolks
1/3 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Freshly grated or ground nutmeg

1. Preheat oven to 300Â°F.

2. Place six 4-ounce ovenproof cups (you can use ramekins, or coffee cups marked as oven-safe) in a deep baking pan just large enough to hold them.

3. In a medium saucepan, bring the milk to a simmer over medium-low heat.

4. Meanwhile, in a separate bowl, whisk together the eggs, yolks, sugar, and vanilla.

5. Slowly pour the egg mixture into the simmering milk, whisking gently to combine.

6. Pour the mixture through a fine strainer into the cups (if the strainer clogs, use a spoon to scrape it clean), then sprinkle lightly with the nutmeg.

7. Pour hot (not boiling) water into the pan until it reaches halfway up the sides of the cups.

8. Bake until the custard is just set (it can still be a little loose), 30 to 35 minutes.

9. Let the custard cool in the water bath for about 2 hours before serving.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Check out my blog www.survivalpantry.blogspot.com This weeks recipe is for Chocolate pudding using items out of your storage pantry, such as Dry powdered milk. Fresh pudding really is easy to make, absolutely delicious to eat!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Baked custard has a different texture than custard cooked over a double boiler

Custard Pudding

4 cups milk
6 egg yolks 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla 

Scald milk. Beat egg yolks lightly. Add sugar and vanilla. Remove milk from boiler in which it was scalded (this keeps the milk sediment from affecting the texture of the custard). Pour over the beaten egg yolks a little at a time. Place in a double boiler, and cook at simmering only until mixture coats a spoon lightly. Take from heat and cool. Serves 6.


While I was searching for the above recipe, I came across this site with information on a lot of pudding desserts:

http://www.foodtimeline.org/foodpuddings.html


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Alice: we make custard and rice pudding in the oven as you described It is the best but certainly not the same as pudding. My Mom makes Creme Brulee mmmm!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I could eat baked custard everyday, warm pudding not so much, cold lemon or vanilla OK....James


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

UPDATE: So, I tried the first recipe that was posted today. (Finally.) The flavor when I licked the stirring spoon was awesome! One problem: the pudding did not set up. It's kind of runny, but it tastes great. Do you all think that I need to cook it longer, or what. Thanks!


----------

